# تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

من شريط نغمات ابو سيفين للشماس بولس ملاك

الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط

تمجيد ابو سيفين
ترنيمة يا ابو سيفين
ترنيمة يا مرقريوس
ترنيمة يا ابو سيفين مرقريوس
ترنيمة تعالو نتهلل بالالحان
ترنيمة اشفع فينا يا ابو سيفين
ترنيمة ياللى عيونك

الشريط فى لينك واحد مضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/22603426/9cf0b7b9/___online.html
وده لينك تانى فيه ترانيم الشريط منفصلة عشان اللى مش عايز يحمل الشريط على بعضه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3641206/5c7763fd/___.html
سلام ونعمة​​


----------



## Tabitha (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرا شكرا جوجو ،،


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

العفو يا قمر....ميرسى لمرورك
بركة ابو سيفين تكون معاكى فى كل خطوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

ميرسى يا جينا يا قمر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## oesi no (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

ميرسى يا جينا  
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

نورتى الموضوع يا دونا ..بركة ابو سيفين تكون معاكى
وميرسى لمرورك

وميرسى كتيييير يا جورج على تشجيعك
شفاعة ابو سيفين تبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## nana_bito (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرا كتيرررررررررررررررررر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ............


----------



## sabryma36 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرا شكرا ياجوجو 
فعلا كنت بادور على ترانيم و مدايح لابو سيفين
شكرا شكرا شكرا
و ياريت اى جديد عن ابو سيفين تبعتوه لى ضرورى رجاء محبة
و الميل بتاعى
 ممنوع وضع ايميلات 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مينا ميمى منير (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

ربنا يباركك ودائما الى الامام


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*



nana_bito قال:


> شكرا كتيرررررررررررررررررر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ............



العفو يا نانا .. الشريط مخصوص عشانك
انتى تؤمرى فى اى وقت .. واهلا بيكى مرة تانية فى منتدى الكنيسة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

اهلا بيك يا صبرى معانا فى منتدى الكنيسة
باذن ربنا لو فى اى ترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين هايتم رفعها على المنتدى

وميرسى كمان لمينا ميمى منير..نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك
بركة ابو سيفين تكون معانا جميعا
وشكرا لمروركوا .. سلام ونعمة​


----------



## moreesms (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

الف الف شكر ويارب وبركة القديس العظيم ابو سيفين يبارك تعب محبتك(ياريت ترانيم اكثر لابى سيفين)


----------



## wael_samy1 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

*لروابط مش شغالة
اتمنى الى حمل الشريط يرفعو على اى موقع
بجد بجد كان نفسى  اسمع الشريط ده​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*



wael_samy1 قال:


> *لروابط مش شغالة
> اتمنى الى حمل الشريط يرفعو على اى موقع
> بجد بجد كان نفسى  اسمع الشريط ده​*



اسفة على الخطأ ده
وتم تعديل اللينك
ميرسى لمرورك وتنبيهك يا وائل
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

تم اضافة روابط جديدة للشريط
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## rammrommm (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

*,,,,,,,,,,, THANKS A LOT ,,,,,,,,,,,​*


----------



## K A T Y (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

_*ميرسي يا جينا *_

_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

ميرسى rammrommm على مرورك ربنا يعوضك 
ميرسى K A T Y على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك .. بركة ابو سيفين تبارك حياتك وتقوى خدمتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## looris (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

حاولت اسمع تمجيد ولا ترنيمة مش  ممكن ييقطع يا مش بيشتغل  ودة ردى  افيدونى  شكرا :t32::yahoo::ranting:


----------



## nokia6020 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

انا nokia6020 اللى نزلت ترنيمة طالبين العون انا اول مرة انزل ترنيمة ومكنتش اعرف الطريقة وشكرا خالص على ردك وعلى نصحتك وعلى الموضوع الجميل ده (hima)


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

مرسى ليكى يا جينا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*



looris قال:


> حاولت اسمع تمجيد ولا ترنيمة مش  ممكن ييقطع يا مش بيشتغل  ودة ردى  افيدونى  شكرا :t32::yahoo::ranting:



انا اتأكدت من الروابط وشغالة تمام يا لوريس
وانا فى الخدمة فى اى وقت
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*



nokia6020 قال:


> انا nokia6020 اللى نزلت ترنيمة طالبين العون انا اول مرة انزل ترنيمة ومكنتش اعرف الطريقة وشكرا خالص على ردك وعلى نصحتك وعلى الموضوع الجميل ده (hima)



ميرسى يا هيما على مرورك الجميل ده 
وميرسى على مشاركاتك الجميلة معانا فى المنتدى 
ولو احتجت اى حاجة خاصة بقسم الترانيم ماتترددش بالسؤال
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرآ جنجونا يا قمرررر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

ميرسى يا عسولة على تشجيعك
نورتيييييييييييييييييييتى​


----------



## looris (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

ميرسيى ياجينا على تعب محبتك وعلى الصورالجميلة دية :  ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى كل عمل تمتد الية ايديكى :ura1:


----------



## looris (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شريط ساتر ميخائيل  بعنوان البابا كيرلس اشتغل تمام لكن شريط رحلة غربة جت صورة الاسطوانة وبلاى ورفض يشتغل وانا معرفش فى الكمبيوتر واكيد باذن اللة ها تعرفى السبب وشكرا


----------



## menaglal (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

حقيقة كم هى جميلة ونشكر تعب محبتك


----------



## remo_m_m (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرا جينا على الترانيم الجميلة 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*



menaglal قال:


> حقيقة كم هى جميلة ونشكر تعب محبتك



ميرسى يا مينا كتيير على مرورك ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك



remo_m_m قال:


> شكرا جينا على الترانيم الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى ياريمو على مرورك وتشجيعك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## hany_polo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## hany_polo (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## pop_mexx (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تماجيد وترانيم للقديس ابو سيفين*

لو سمحتوا ممكن حد يساعدنى 
انا محتاج شرايط ترانيم تانية لابو سيفين
وياريت يكون النهاردة او بكرة 
بجد انا محتاجهم ضرورى


----------



## fox22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا على الشريط الجامد دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتيك


----------



## fox22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش انا لو سمحتوا عايز شريط تانى للام ارينى وابو سفين انا محتجه ضرورى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى انا بحب القديس ابو سيفين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## riad nabil (28 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك عمل محبتكم


----------



## mena601 (30 يوليو 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااا على الترانيم*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على التماجيد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yolyana (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلاااااااااااااااااام ونعمه يلاحلى جوجو ربنا يباركك ياقمر ودايما تقدملنا كل جديد ماهى الحان وتماجيد كنيستنا دائما جديده كل يوم .... وربنا يعوضك حبيبتى *


----------

